# UK PCC - Help Needed!!!!



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I am in the process of obtaining UK PCC for my stays there in 2012 and 2014. 

However, I am a bit confused about the process and details mentioned on the website.

I would be really grateful if you can please assist me with the below queries of mine:

1. Proofs of Current Address - I am an Indian Passport Holder, currently an expat in Malaysia for the past couple of years - So, here which address shall I give - "Indian Permanent Address" or "My Current Malaysia Address". 
I understand, the point clearly says current address but, I am skeptical because of the fact that if I give my Malaysian address it might print it on the certificate and this might differ from my address on other documents.

Please let me know which address shall I give here?

2. Your address history - Do we need to give only UK address of the past 10 years or All addresses we stayed at in the last 10 years (even outside UK)?

3. Any proofs for the past 10 years addresses?

4. What if we don't remember the exact address and the dates we moved-in & out of the places we stayed at during last 10 yrs?

5. Endorser details - Endorser can be from any part of the world or only UK?

It would be really helpful if you can SHARE from your experiences abt the UK PCC.

Thanks in anticipation. Much Appreciated!!!!

PS: If these are already discussed in the forum - You can please route me to that thread. As I didn't find this info in the forum. Thanks.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh (Jan 12, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of obtaining UK PCC for my stays there in 2012 and 2014.
> 
> ...


I recently received my UK PCC, I submitted scan copy of current address ( India) and endorser was my friend who is staying UK.

I used Express shipping still it took around 12 days to reach my address.

It was issued at the same day I applied for PCC.

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

niraj.deshmukh said:


> I recently received my UK PCC, I submitted scan copy of current address ( India) and endorser was my friend who is staying UK.
> 
> I used Express shipping still it took around 12 days to reach my address.
> 
> ...


Thanks Niraj.

But, I believe, you were in India when you had applied your UK PCC.

However, mine case is a bit as I am an expat in Malaysia. 

Hence, these queries of mine.

Any idea abt these queries?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

All your questions are clearly addressed on Acro website: 

Please read the guidance notes below before starting your application. We also recommend you read our frequently asked questions and our terms and conditions.


What you will need

1. Proofs of your current address - You must upload TWO different proofs of address which clearly show your name and address, and one must be dated within the last six months. Your proofs must be in separate files. Valid proofs of address include bank statements, utility bills or phone bills. You can also provide letters from your doctor, dentist, school or college if they are signed and dated on company headed paper.

2. A recent passport style colour photograph - You must upload one recent passport style photograph that clearly identifies you (the applicant). This photograph will be included on your Police Certificate. Your photograph should meet the same standards required for a UK passport (approximately 45mm x 35mm). To view guidance on acceptable photographs, please click here.

3. Copies of your passport(s) / travel document / official photographic identity document - You must upload copies of your passport(s) / travel document which clearly show your photograph, personal information, expiry date, nationality, machine readable zone, extension pages and signature (if applicable). Copies of other official photographic identity documents should show as many of these features as possible.

4. Copies of any necessary legal documents e.g. Power of Attorney, authorisation document, signed letter of authority etc (if applicable).

5. A valid email address.

6. Your address history - You must provide your address history for the last 10 years, including the dates you lived at the addresses. If you have lived outside of the UK for more than 10 years you will also be asked to provide your last UK address.

7. Endorser details - Your application must be endorsed by a suitable individual. We require your endorser’s full name, occupation, relationship to you (e.g. friend, employer etc. but NOT family), a telephone number, and their email address as we may send your passport photograph to them as part of our check. Click here for a list of possible endorsers.

8. UK National Insurance and Driving Licence numbers (if applicable).

https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx

Girl Aussie


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> All your questions are clearly addressed on Acro website:
> 
> Please read the guidance notes below before starting your application. We also recommend you read our frequently asked questions and our terms and conditions.
> 
> ...




Thanks Girl Aussie,

But, had my questions/doubts mentioned clearly on the web - I wouldn't have asked here.
May be, it would have been clearer if I were in my home country/UK as of now also. However, I am not hence, these questions.


Please share your thoughts abt these now (one by one may be):

1. Proofs of Current Address - I am an Indian Passport Holder, currently an expat in Malaysia for the past couple of years - So, here which address shall I give - "Indian Permanent Address" or "My Current Malaysia Address". 
I understand, the point clearly says current address but, I am skeptical because of the fact that if I give my Malaysian address it might print it on the certificate and this might differ from my address on other documents.

Please let me know which address shall I give here and what if it gets mismatched with my Passport Address or any other doc of mine.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Your current address is your permanent address so don't be confused please, simply attach proof of your current address. It doesn't matter what address appear on your certificate, it's about criminal history/conviction that matters.

Girl Aussie



GuruBhai said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie,
> 
> But, had my questions/doubts mentioned clearly on the web - I wouldn't have asked here.
> May be, it would have been clearer if I were in my home country/UK as of now also. However, I am not hence, these questions.
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of obtaining UK PCC for my stays there in 2012 and 2014.
> 
> ...



1. Current address, regardless where you are from, your current address. 
2. It should specify there, as far as i can recall, if not cleared mention all addresses. 
3. not required, it also clearly mentioned there, you need evidence of current address, bills and statements x 2 i think.
4. Mention months and to the best of your abilities to remember. 
5. I out UK resident who knew myself and still was there.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*Thanks*



andreyx108b said:


> 1. Current address, regardless where you are from, your current address.
> 2. It should specify there, as far as i can recall, if not cleared mention all addresses.
> 3. not required, it also clearly mentioned there, you need evidence of current address, bills and statements x 2 i think.
> 4. Mention months and to the best of your abilities to remember.
> 5. I out UK resident who knew myself and still was there.



Thank you very much!!!!

Cheers


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*Thanks*



girlaussie said:


> Your current address is your permanent address so don't be confused please, simply attach proof of your current address. It doesn't matter what address appear on your certificate, it's about criminal history/conviction that matters.
> 
> Girl Aussie



Thank you very much Girl Aussie.


----------

